# USAF 16e5 Promotion



## Northerner1012 (Aug 17, 2016)

So far this is just a rumor by understanding, however, I heard tell that AFPC finally set 25 August as the SSgt Release Date with a staggering 42% promotion rate. Anyone hear any different?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> So far this is just a rumor by understanding, however, I heard tell that AFPC finally set 25 August as the SSgt Release Date with a staggering 42% promotion rate. Anyone hear any different?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310


42% sounds like a crappy retention rate.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 17, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> 42% sounds like a crappy retention rate.



It's good for eligible SrA, myself included, but it definitely isn't good that there is such a stark drop off in e5 numbers retention wise. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2016)

Historically, what are the rough percentages?


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Historically, what are the rough percentages?



The lowest I think it's gotten in the last 20 or so years was 16-19% in the mid nineties. 2000-2002 it was way up by the 60% percent range. My Shirt predicts that the rate will maintain 40-45% steadily as long as SSgt retention numbers stay where they are.


----------

